# Rand Paul Assaulted while mowing



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

His yard by yet another crazy lefty and now has 5 broken ribs. WTF.......

https://www.yahoo.com/news/paul-grateful-overwhelming-support-assault-181355554--election.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who knew Rand mowed his own lawn!?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only 4th degree assault? I guess the follow up personal injury suit will be what gets the attacker.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

His next door neighbor? Weird! Somehow I think it involves a wife!?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

His neighbor was a rabid democrat.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> His next door neighbor? Weird! Somehow I think it involves a wife!?


Or the neighbors daughter. But nothing yet as to what the arguments are about just that they have had them in the past.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

At this point, nobody know for sure. IT could be over the dog, as far as we know.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never turn your back on a liberal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Or the neighbors daughter. But nothing yet as to what the arguments are about just that they have had them in the past.


Sounds like a typical unhinged yet "inclusive and loving" liberal to me...



> The man responsible for attacking Sen. Rand Paul Friday afternoon was an avowed liberal who frequently fought with his neighbors about politics, according to a report Sunday from The Washington Post.
> 
> Local citizens say Rene Boucher, the 59-year-old man who assaulted Paul, was a socialist who frequently fought with neighbors about health care policies and other liberal issues. Boucher and Paul, a Republican from Kentucky, are on the opposite end of the political spectrum, they told reporters.
> 
> ...


Rand Paul's Attacker Was A 'Sociali | The Daily Caller


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is text book democrat, a liberal gets up set someone gets hurt. Not a big fan of Rand Pual but I hope that attacker gets nailed hard.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd press full charges but I bet Paul goes the "better man" route and doesn't press charges. Dunno.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'd press full charges but I bet Paul goes the "better man" route and doesn't press charges. Dunno.


Would you let someone slide by if they assaulted you and broke 5 ribs?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Who knew Rand mowed his own lawn!?


I'm still impressed that a US Senator mows his own lawn.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lawnmowers should be outlawed. If they were, this would never have happened. :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Would you let someone slide by if they assaulted you and broke 5 ribs?





> *I'd press full charges* but I bet Paul goes the "better man" route and doesn't press charges. Dunno.


.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

everyone (well most everyone) knows some real liberal socialites, most try to avoid the idiots as much as possible, for me I have a bro - in -law that is freak tard'd stupid about stuff and is that guy, a full blown don't speak to me i'm super important better than you attitude. As for Mr. paul why? he was a presidential candidate he made it up there in politics so yah I would think he is an expert IMO, this is classic left BS -using violence because their system falls apart when applied to society.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> .....


Sorry, I am slow on the getty up today.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A bit more on the douchebag attacker.....



> Local citizens say Rene Boucher, the 59-year-old man who assaulted Paul, was a socialist who frequently fought with neighbors about health care policies and other liberal issues. Boucher and Paul, a Republican from Kentucky, are on the opposite end of the political spectrum.


Rand Paul?s injuries far worse than reported, as more shocking details come out about neighbor attacker


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

charges can be upgraded as more facts come out. Simple really if the DA is a liberal the guy get a slap on the hand. That is how it plays out most anywhere.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If I was Rand, I would get the best law team possible and go after that leftist nut job both financially and for criminal prosecution.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What gets me is, you're such a wuss you blind side someone. Face to face or don't call yourself a man. Akin to shooting someone in the back. jmo


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Stories are out now saying the FBI is investigating and may file federal charges.


----------

